# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Συστήματα Διεύθυνσης Πλοίων >  Λόγος ύπαρξης δεύτερου τιμονιού στην πρύμνη

## sidnik77

Καλησπέρα,
ερευνώ ένα ναυάγιο το οποίο η πλώρη έχει καταστραφεί καθώς και μεγάλο μέρος της δομής του.
Στο πίσω μέρος υπάρχει η διάταξη του τιμονιού η οποία βρίσκεται όσο πιο πίσω γίνεται,
ουσιαστικά σχεδόν ακουμπάει στην κουπαστή του transom.
Η δομή του πλοίου, χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός μου θυμίζει πιο πολύ steam yacht παρά μεταφορικό ατμόπλοιο.
To πλοίο είναι μεταλλικό,
για ποιό λόγο βάζανε δύο τιμόνια σε πολλά steam yacht;
To πίσω τιμόνι τί εξυπηρετούσε;

----------


## gioros

μπορείς να γίνεις λίγο ποιο σαφής στην ερώτησή σου?

----------


## sidnik77

VIRB0034.jpg
Αυτή είναι η η διάταξη του τιμονιού.
Το πλοίο είναι ατμόπλοιο.
το τιμόνι είναι τέρμα πίσω.
Πώς είχε ορατότητα μπροστά ενώ υπήρχε ένα τεράστιο φουγάρο στο οπτικό πεδίο του;
Μήπως υπήρχε και δεύτερο τιμόνι σε γέφυρα μπροστά απο το φουγάρο;
Και αν ναι ποιός ο λόγος ύπαρξης του τιμονιού της φωτογραφίας;
Σε όσα steam yacht έχω δει και έχουν τιμόνι πίσω αυτό βρίσκεται σε κάποια απόσταση απο την κουπαστή,
σε αυτό το τιμόνι είναι κολλημένο στην κουπαστή.
Σημαίνει κάτι αυτό για την διαμόρφωση του πλοίου;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά,εννοείς το εφεδρικό τιμόνι που είχαν  τα παλιά  καράβια,όχι μόνο τα ατμόπλοια,στην πρύμη.
Αυτό ήταν μεγάλο ή διπλό γιά να μπορούν να το γυρίζουν πολλά άτομα.
Επειδή στην πρύμη δεν είχε ορατότητα,έπαιρναν εντολές από την γέφυρα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είχαν και μεγάλα βαπόρια τιμονιέρα στην πρύμη όπως είπε ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ και μπορέις να δεις *εδώ* .

Για να γίνει η διακυβέρνηση από την τιμονιέρα στη γέφυρα χρειαζόταν κάποιο σύστημα μετάδοσης της κίνησης μηχανιό ή υδραυλικό. Σε περίπτωση αστοχίας τους συστήαμτος αυτού χρησιμοποιούσαν στην τιμονιέρα στην πρύμη που ήταν απευθείας συνδεδεμένη με το τιμόνι. Πιθανόταταστο ναυάγιο ήταν πολύ πρύμα ο άξονας του τιμονιού και η τιμονιέρα ήταν συνδεδεμένη με αυτόν.

----------


## sidnik77

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση η κίνηση απο το μπροστά τιμόνι να γινόταν εκτός απο υδραυλικά και με ατμό;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση η κίνηση απο το μπροστά τιμόνι να γινόταν εκτός απο υδραυλικά και με ατμό;


Δεν νομίζω με ατμό αλλά το πρυμιό γύριζε με καδένα.

----------


## roussosf

Θυμάμαι ότι τιμόνι εφεδρικό είχαν τα τέσσερα ιταλικά (Κανάρης - Μιαούλης - Καραϊσκάκης - Κολοκοτρώνης) και νομίζω και ο Απόλλωνας

----------


## sidnik77

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις
αν δείτε προσεκτικά κάτω ακριβώς απο το τιμόνι,
 υπάρχει κάτι σαν γρανάζι το οποίο λογικά έδινε μέσω καδένας οπως λέτε κίνηση στο πηδάλιο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Θυμάμαι ότι τιμόνι εφεδρικό είχαν τα τέσσερα ιταλικά (Κανάρης - Μιαούλης - Καραϊσκάκης - Κολοκοτρώνης) και νομίζω και ο Απόλλωνας


Σίγουρα είχαν τα 4 των επανορθωσεων.Παλιά ήταν πολύ συνηθισμένο.Σιγά-σιγά καταργήθηκε το εφεδρικό τιμόνι.Τώρα υπάρχει μόνο σε κάποια ιστιοφόρα-εκπαιδευτικά.

----------


## roussosf

> Σίγουρα είχαν τα 4 των επανορθωσεων.Παλιά ήταν πολύ συνηθισμένο.Σιγά-σιγά καταργήθηκε το εφεδρικό τιμόνι.Τώρα υπάρχει μόνο σε κάποια ιστιοφόρα-εκπαιδευτικά.


Εφεδρικό τιμόνι υπάρχει και στα καινούργια πλοία , μόνο που δεν το βλέπει κανείς γιατί είναι στο .....steering room

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εφεδρικό τιμόνι υπάρχει και στα καινούργια πλοία , μόνο που δεν το βλέπει κανείς γιατί είναι στο .....steering room


Σωστά,λέμε γιά αυτή την παραδοσιακή ρόδα που υπήρχε στο κατάστρωμα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση η κίνηση απο το μπροστά τιμόνι να γινόταν εκτός απο υδραυλικά και με ατμό;


Ναι. Πολλές φορές  χησιμποιούσαν σύστήματα με ατμο για να γ΄δίνουν κίνηση στο τιμόνι από την τιμονιέρα . 
Την αρχχή του μηχανισμού μπορέις να την δείς στο δευτερο λεπτό (2' 0" ) στο πρακάτω βίντεο



Διαγραμμα ενός συστήματος μετάδοσης με κοχλία μπορέις να δεις στο παρακάτω σχήμα με την τιμονιέρα στο G και το τιμόνι στο C
pg104a.jpg Πηγή

Αλλά το πιο συνηθισμένο σύστημα ατμόυ είναι αυτό στην παρκάτω φωτογραφία, τον τρόπο λειτουργίας τον είδες στο βίντεο , οι κύλινδροι του συσστήματος ατμόυ είναι στο Α:
pg105.jpg Πηγή

Προφανώς το εφεδρικό τιμόνι θα έπρεπε να λειτουρεί και οταν δεν είχε ατμό από βλάβη. Έτσι ήταν συνδεδεμένο με καθέδες ή γρανάζια στο τιμόνι ώστε να μπορέσουν να χειριστούν το πλοίο με τη μυική δύναμη του πληρώματος.

----------


## sidnik77

ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

[QUOTE=
Να συμπληρώσω και εγώ στο θέμα ότι όλα τα ιστιοπλοϊκά έχουν την λεγόμενη emergency tiller δηλ. λαγουδέρα που προσαρμόζεται πάνω από το πηδάλιο αφαιρώντας μία μεταλλική τάπα για την διακυβέρνηση του σκάφους. Την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει προσωπικά κοντά στους Αρκιούς όταν ξεκαβάλησε το συρματόσχοινο της ρόδας (τιμονιού) που γύριζε την τροχαλία του πηδαλίου και μείναμε ακυβέρνητοι.

----------

